

Show HN: Review our weekend project, The URLD - timerickson
http://theurld.com/#

======
timerickson
Hey, Tim Erickson here, one half of the team that built this. Feel free to ask
me any and all questions.

We built this in a weekend because we we're constantly emailing links to each
other, family members, colleagues and friends. The problem was, the emails
didn't provide much context unless we took the time to copy and paste a
segment of the article, or an image. The URLD does this automatically.

Wether you're sending important business articles to coworkers, or lolcats to
friends, The URLD will help you send it quick.

~~~
telemachos
It looks very polished. One immediate request: a way to create an account
without going through Twitter or Facebook. It would also be good to provide a
sample of the emails that the app sends - perhaps they're simply lists of
links, but maybe not? (Ideally, I would love to be able to edit or customize
those mails.)

Nitpicks aside, I think it's a great idea and a very nice interface.

~~~
timerickson
Here is a sample email with one link shared:
<http://cl.ly/15300W0g002N1n3t2L2O>

~~~
telemachos
Thanks. I like that you give recipients the option to unsubscribe. Saves them
from (well-intentioned but overeager) friends.

One other thing I'm just noticing: after you add a URL or email address on the
website, the form field isn't cleared. A screenshot may make this clearer:
<http://cl.ly/6M7A>.

------
ignifero
you might want to register your new project with <http://projectilo.com> to
get continued feedback from other developers

